# Grated orange peel



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Will grated orange peel stay orange in CP soap or does it turn brown?


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

I sprinkled some on top after I poured it in the mold and it stayed orange (this stuff was dried) but the stuff mixed in turned brown. I guess on top it didn't get all the heat/lye to mess with it.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I used dried orange peel.. in the herb section at the supermarket. 
Hasn't turned brown as of yet.. added it just after trace.
I do know that the lemon turns an orange.. but it was sort of an orange color anyway. 

Rett

Oh.. if your doing something orangy.. and want to wow your soap... infuse some of the olive oil,(or whatever your using) with annatto seeds.
Strain the seeds, then add that to your oils near trace. Makes the most lovely peach orange color. I use it to make a swirl in my Peaches and Cream.. and also a Christmas soap.. Orange Toddy.. with orange peel.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

OHH I can't wait to try this!! Carolyn


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I like that idea Rett. Thanks!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh.. your most welcome!! It's great to share ideas. AND.. if you can't find the whole annatto seeds.. the powder makes a great additive to soap. 
It's looks great in those loofah's that Vicki inspired me to do. Especially with a Mango Ginger.. almost good enough to eat!!!


----------

